# Is it common for guppies to eat themselves to death?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I had four and three out of my four guppies just ate, ate, and ate. Even though I put just enough for the all the fish in the tank, they manage to eat more than they can handle. I fed them every 2 days but it seems they eventually get really bloated and die...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, fish will continue to eat themselves to death.(given too much protein in their diet) Up to you to regulate them. I had my secretary feed my fish while i was on vacation for couple days, OMG i didnt feed my fish for over a week there was piles of fish food still on bottem of my aquarium. 


Id just feed'em once a day not over doing it


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

they could be having problems digesting it as well. If it happens again, feed them peas.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

instead of going through all of the trouble of messing with peas ; try some spirulina flakes...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

IMO i find that shelled peas work best.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Spirulina wll purge the fish pretty darn quick. Some people advocate doing this often, I've heard of people doing it weekly. Not sure what the benefit of doing it weekly is, but I have heard of success with it.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i keep my baby guppies with my other fish so they get enough but not to much


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think the fish are eating themselves to death.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds more like they gulpping the food down with out it soaking up enough. i've seen this happen to golds but guppy rarely. 

peas. thats what i feed my "fat" fishes if they go on a binge chowing spree and my guppys are binge eaters esp after a heavy rain.


----------

